# Charlee meows when I whistle



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Our Charlee meows and purrs when we whistle.

She'll usually drop whatever she's doing and come running when we whistle a song - she responds more to high pitches. She'll belt out short meows and chirps.

I'm pretty sure the whistling doesn't hurt her ears because she becomes affectionate when we do, but I don't know the reason why she does this.

Is she trying to sing along with us? Does she come running because she loves the sound it makes?


Anyone else's cat exhibit this behaviour?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta also comes to a specific whistle, though she usually just gives me one short chirpy-meow ("Prrrrppff?") as if to say "Yeah, whaddya want?" She just knows that when I call her, I intend to give her attention, so it's in her best interest to come and get loved.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it must be a certain sound they like. My Cleveland sings along to Pete playing the electric guitar, only when he has a certain effects pedal on. He'll meow his little heart out at it. Most amusing and therre is a certain ring on my mobile phone he'll come running to.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

My kitty meows at me when I sneeze.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

I had a cat who went bonkers when I whistled! she would come running over from wherever the house she was and dance around at me meowing and purring! Never could figure out why though.

Now my Gizmo will come up to me if I lay in bed and whistle a high pitched tune... but I think he just figures I want him to come when I do it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Siamese aren't affected by whistling, but every other cat I've had used to run to me and get right in my face. I often wondered if they were looking for the bird!  Oh, I always whistled "Dixie." Really! I'm not pulling your leg or just whistiling Dixie. Honest! As with your cats, it was always the high notes they seemed to like. They also loved to hear me screech a violin when I practiced, poor things...no taste in music!


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

For some reason, my cats dislike whistling. It gets them into a nervous frenzy. Sometimes they will walk over and start smelling my mouth, then run off and hide under the bed. But im sure its cute to have a cat that enjoys it.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

The only sounds my kitties really respond to is my partner meowing at them. She sounds just like a cat so I assume they come running to figure out where the foreign meow is coming from. This drives Zoë especially crazy.
But then again we don't really whistle...maybe they would like it. We'll have to try it out and see. Or my partner will. I can't whistle!! I thought I could but I just tried and NOTHING!


----------

